# Dell GX270 Power Supply Upgrade



## chris3721 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi, I was hoping you guys could help me with a problem upgrading my PSU. 

I have a Dell 2.8 GHz 1024 RAM Optiplex GX270 Small Desktop Computer identical to the one shown here on eBay (http://cgi.ebay.com.au/P4-DELL-Opti...QQihZ004QQcategoryZ111437QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem)
Its system summary is: 

OS Name Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name USER-54019CA56A
System Manufacturer Dell Computer Corporation
System Model OptiPlex GX270
System Type X86-based PC
Processor x86 Family 15 Model 3 Stepping 4 GenuineIntel ~2793 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date Dell Computer Corporation A04, 5/17/2004
SMBIOS Version 2.3
Windows Directory C:\WINDOWS
System Directory C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
User Name USER-54019CA56A\Administrator
Time Zone Cen. Australia Standard Time
Total Physical Memory 512.00 MB
Available Physical Memory 35.79 MB
Total Virtual Memory 2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory 1.96 GB
Page File Space 2.91 GB
Page File C:\pagefile.sys

This is the EVEREST's summary.

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name USER-54019CA56A
User Name Administrator

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)
Motherboard Name Dell OptiPlex GX270
Motherboard Chipset Intel Springdale-G i865G
System Memory 512 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Phoenix (05/17/04)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller (96 MB)
3D Accelerator Intel Extreme Graphics 2
Monitor Dell E171FPb [17" LCD] (7W22436K09XU)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 24D1
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 24DB
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive ST340014A (40 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optical Drive Lite-On LTN486S 48x Max (48x CD-ROM)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 38138 MB (20878 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G510 Wireless PCI Adapter(rev.C) (192.168.2.2)

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4
CPU Alias Prescott
CPU Stepping D0
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F34h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 2793.10 MHz (original: 2800 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 14.0x
CPU FSB 199.51 MHz (original: 200 MHz)
Memory Bus 199.51 MHz

CPU Cache:
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID <DMI>
Motherboard Name Dell OptiPlex GX270

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Springdale-G i865G
Memory Timings 3-3-3-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
PAT Disabled

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM2: Nanya NT512D64S8HB1G-5T 512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 05/17/04
Video BIOS Date 04/16/20
DMI BIOS Version A04

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter Intel 82865G Graphics Controller [A-2]
GPU Code Name Springdale-G (Integrated 8086 / 2572, Rev 02)
GPU Clock 266 MHz

My question is, are there any Power supply units out there to upgrade my Dell OptiPlex GX270 small desktop computer from its 210 watt PSU to something say 400 watts that would enable me to run my new nVidia GeForce 6200 A-LE 256MB Low-profile AGP video card? 

I've looked around on the internet and I have found none so far that would fit into this specific model of the GX270 series as is shown on the dell website (http://supportapj.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx270/SM/EN/pwrsply.htm) where my model is listed as the Small Destop Computer. This is perhaps a better example of what my PSU looks like in real life (http://cgi.ebay.com/Dell-GX270-210W...15QQihZ018QQcategoryZ3670QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem)

So does anyone know of a PSU out there that I can upgrade to or am I stuck with my 210 watt PSU in which I would be better off buying a new computer console if I wish to play games on it like World of Warcraft that has a minimum video card requirement of nVidia GeForce 2 class or higher?

Also, If I can't upgrade my PSU, is there perhaps a lower class video card I could go for that would be good enough to run World of Warcraft and that my 210 watt PSU would be able to handle?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

youre just headed for a muddy swamp with this machine


if you get a higher powered video card & more output PSU these two things will produce more heat for the internal computer case, which will not take kindly to that


I would say, abandon the ideas of gaming with that compact desktop and refocus your efforts on a mid tower system


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Chris,

As I mentioned in your other thread, putting the PSU outside the case would be the best option. A 6200 shouldn't produce too much heat, so with a PCI slot cooler heat build-up in the case shouldn't be too much of a problem.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103942


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yeah; I agree with Matt's suggestion; if you can swalllow an ungly Modification and mount the PSU externally to the side or top of the case, that would be a worthwhile alternative, it wont win any beauty contests


but form, fit & function will be right there :wave:


----------



## chris3721 (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, I probably have to do that, kinda sucks though :sigh: . I guess next time I buy a computer I'll make sure its compatable with what I intend to do with it and not just assume it is.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Generally, small form factor PCs should be avoided if possible.


----------

